# Will squirrels eat my layout deck?



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

We now live in the midwest, St. Louis, Missouri. Building my elevated layout using a steel stud ladder frame. The deck of 5/8" exterior plywood, covered by roofing membrane and asphalt roofing. Will squirrels eat any or all of thee decking materials?

We have never lived in the midwest. We have a lot of squirrels, you coukl call it a heard. After six months these squirrels seem like they're Friday 13th. Big squirrels! They even chase the big buck deer. 


So tell me, will the squirrels attack any of the decking materials? 


Will squirrels attack the track ties or rails?
Is there a repellent that will actually work other than keeping a shotgun, a fox or mountain lion?


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

One never knows what the squirrels will find delicious. As to how to get rid of them, the photo on your avatar looks like it could do the job nicely. Just let him loose to chase them and they will find some other place to live that is not as stressful.By the way what kind of dog is that.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Andre Anderson on 11 Oct 2011 08:31 PM 
One never knows what the squirrels will find delicious. As to how to get rid of them, the photo on your avatar looks like it could do the job nicely. Just let him loose to chase them and they will find some other place to live that is not as stressful.By the way what kind of dog is that. 

Her name is Mabel, a sheep dog, worse a French sheep dog, a Briard. She would be worthless getting rid of squirrels, deer or alll the rabits. She would just round them all up and heard them back to the house and keep them there. She is quite good at her job. At least we have bats near by who take care of all the flying bugs or Mabel would be hearding them too. You ought to see her go after a couple of flys. She likes to heard them, once three, into a corner. She keeps them there until she eats them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0iKPnl20ks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Plastic ties, plastic people and wires.... 
I just toss 'em peanuts and enjoy their antics... 

John


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Cris,

Your in trouble now. I watched the u-tube and she looks like a lot fun to be around and to hang out with but chasing squirrels is as you say is just not her thing. Well maybe herding the squirrels in one corner is not a bad thing as long as that corner is no where near the layout. Have fun.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I just use a BB gun. Keeps them at a distance plus my two Yorkies do a good job also.







Later RJD


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Chris,Get a Cat.


----------

